# 2014 Family, friends, fun and a BULL



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

First off a big thanks to PBH, goosefreak, clean pass through, wyoming2utah and others that answered questions and provided tips. Great people on this forum. 

It all came together for me Tuesday night. The elk started going crazy just before dark. I had been chasing this bull all day in the scrub oak and could never get an open shot. He finally made the mistake of coming in to my cow calls at the water hole. He pushed his cows out first and then he came out. The cows kept getting in front of him and it was getting dark fast. Finally he turned broadside and the cow moved out of the way. 320 yds and three shots later he was down. Then the fun began. He died right in the water hole up to his back. It took us two hours to pull him the 10 feet out of the water hole. We gutted him and hiked out for the night. Made it back to camp about 1:30 am and went to bed. At 4:00am I feel something crawling on top of me so I shake it off and turn my head lamp on to find a skunk standing between my dads cot and mine. I tell my dad theres a skunk in the tent and he slips under the sidewall and heads for the truck to get his .45 pistol. Luckily the stinky fellow bailed out of the tent before my dad got back or I would have ended up shot and sprayed. He eventually left and luckily never sprayed. We went back in and cut up the elk. It took two trips and 7 hrs with me, my dad and a friend to get him out. It was a blast!!! Had a great time and made some amazing memories. If it wasn't for the 14yrs it took to draw I would try this every year


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great elk! And Great Story! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a pretty elk for sure. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome elk! Congratulations!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice bull! Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job man congrats on the freezer full!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

I fixed the picture for ya Josh.

Congratulations.

.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Fantastic job! Congratulations.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats! on a nice bull, I dig the old jeep also 8)


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was wondering if we were gonna see any le elk posts! Awesome bull and cool story. Thank you for sharing. What unit if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Outstanding! Seeing lots of great bulls taken in Utah on almost all units with great stories like your's, Josh! Good job!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Good Job! Congrats!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

El Casador said:


> Congrats! on a nice bull, I dig the old jeep also 8)


Thanks, Yea that jeep has had almost every kill I have made since my first deer. It is the perfect hunting rig. Climbs like a goat and who cares if you get a little blood in it.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, Nice story, Nice bull.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!!

I'm so excited for you!!



FWIW -- I know Josh has made numerous trips over the course of the summer scouting and learning this area. I'm so glad that all that preparation came together and worked out for him! Hard work pays off. Congrats!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome looking bull! Nice job!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Great bull, congrats!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

PBH said:


> AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> FWIW -- I know Josh has made numerous trips over the course of the summer scouting and learning this area. I'm so glad that all that preparation came together and worked out for him! Hard work pays off. Congrats!!


Thanks man, I hope you feel a small bit of accomplishment in this success, your advice was great and allowed me to experience some great country.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Look who made his way home this weekend. Lots of good memories flooding back.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great looking bull! Are you open to saying which unit/hunt?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bull, congrats!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! It brings a smile every time I look at it. The night that I put it up I had already put our 2yr old to bed so she didn't get to see it that night. Her face in the morning when she woke up and came down the hall to see this creature coming out of the wall was priceless. And now every morning since she has to pause a second when she sees it to make sure nothing else has moved in throughout the night.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm lovin' it....I am also really jealous. We are hoping that my older brother gets that tag and we get to hunt those things this year too!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I'm lovin' it....I am also really jealous. We are hoping that my older brother gets that tag and we get to hunt those things this year too!


Let me know if he draws, I'll be down there this summer scouting for deer and if I see any decent bulls I'll let you know.


----------

